# Dither Fish for a shellie tank



## SamMag (Aug 22, 2006)

I now have 4 brevis shellies in a 24x12x16 (20 gallon High) specis tank littered with shells, sand, and a few java ferns. The fish are cool little buggers but everytime I walk near the tank all of them at once dive into their shells and wont come out unless I stay absolutely still and even if i move my hand they dive right back in again, quite annoying. So I have decided to get some dither fish to calm the fish and make them a bit braver.

I would like to keep the tank a tang biotope so my question is what fish would be good dithers? Cyps come to mind but the tank seems a bit small for even a small group. Are there any other tang occuring dither fish that typically dwell in the upper egions of the tank that I could use and that stay small?

If not what is a good selection of dither not native to the tang lake but could take the hard water?

Thanks


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

I use von rios tetras in my 6 gallon brevis tank. I think you'll find many will do fine in harder water as long as your parameters aren't extreme. I'm thinking about swapping the tetras out for a female calvus or two, but that's mostly for fry control. Calvus can be as skittish as brevis, so not a good suggestion for dithers, I know. Just warning that the fry problem is something to consider also. I've removed dozens and still have dozens.

Brevis are incredibly skittish at first, but settle after a time. You'll hardly see them at first, but gradually they get used to you. But, the dithers are still a good idea, as I've found brevis to be very much out in the open in active, community setups. You might consider a small group of paracyps, but I think you'd be limited to a 1m/4-5f ratio. It's very tight, and most would probably say too small, but I think a small group could work. I don't see any harm in trying it.

Here's my 6 gallon tank. I think it helps that it's an office tank and they see me all day long, so they get used to the movements around the tank.


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

There aren't any fish from the lake that would work in your size of tank.

Many tetras... dwarf rainbows.. etc will work fine though...


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I have kept Cardinal tetras in with the brevis, and now Alto Sumbu Dwarf Comps for a decade now. Even had the Cardinals spawn in a tank with a ph of 8.0... though the eggs didn't hatch.

Anything small should do... small tetras, or the dwarf danios, the small rainbows (Pseudomugil for example).


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Longstocking said:


> There aren't any fish from the lake that would work in your size of tank.
> 
> Many tetras... dwarf rainbows.. etc will work fine though...


There is a native killifish that will work in an aquarium of this size, I know it as Aplocheilichthys pumilus. They are pretty uncommon in the hobby, but do show up every once in a while.


----------



## jrf (Nov 10, 2009)

How sensitive are rummynose tetra's to pH? I love the way they school, but figured they would either die because of my pH, or up as food for my Calvus.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

jrf said:


> How sensitive are rummynose tetra's to pH? I love the way they school, but figured they would either die because of my pH, or up as food for my Calvus.


Rummynose are pretty finicky fish, they waste away under higher pH conditions. Some of the larger tetras are pretty hardy. I use Xenotoca eiseni as dithers for my larger Tangs. They're a great fish that breed like rabbits. All the fry they produce would be perfect for Altos.


----------



## SamMag (Aug 22, 2006)

Allright I figured there was too much that could act as a dither from the lake in my size tank. However Ill be o the look out for that killifish. Thanks for the info. I see how fry control could be an issue, so any good dithers in the terms of tetra, rainbowfish etc. that would eat some fry?

If not Ill probably go for some threadfin rainbowfish or similar fish. Thanks guys!


----------

